# Coriander Sausage



## wade weiland (Jul 10, 2017)

My Father and his brothers would make a sausage with pork and beef that was simply seasoned with coriander, salt, and pepper. Cased in natural hog casings and smoked.

I am trying to reproduce this recipe but because no written instructions exist and the only 2 people left to make this sausage are my father and one uncle. I have an incomplete recipe that I was hoping the smoking meat community would be able to help with fill in some of the blanks.

Here is what I know:

1/3 pork

2/3 beef

Whole Coriander "use a whole jar" and "crush about half of it to get the flavor throughout"

Salt 

Pepper

Grind meats together and mix well with spices. Add water if needed for stuffing consistency

stuff into hog casings into spirals (not links)

Smoke for 3-5 hours

Rest for at least 12 hours

Smoke again for 3-5 hours

Note: I am told that corn cobs where used to make the smoke. 2/3 of the cobs are soaked overnight in water and then combined with the other dry 1/3. Unsure if hot coals are added to the cobs to promote the burning or if the "tub of cobs" was placed over a fire in the smokehouse. 

And this is what I did for the first batch I tried to make

1.5 lb pork

3.0 beef

8 tbs whole coriander

2 tbls sale

2 tbls white peppercorns

combined half of the coriander with salt and peppercorns. Grind in spice mill. 

Grind pork and beef with 3/16 plate

mix meat paste, ground spice and whole coriander

regrind spiced meat paste with 3/16 plate

Stuff into hog casings leaving as long a possible and still able to hand in smoker.

smoke for 5 hours with hickory and apple pellets

packaged in vacuum bags and refrigerated.

I will post my father's and uncles feedback after they taste the first batch.

Any suggestions on the spice ratios? Or smoking method? Has anyone heard of "cob smoke"?


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 10, 2017)

Are you using a cure, like #1? Seems like a lot of Coriander, and I like Coriander.
I never have, but a lot of folks here use cob for smoke for some things.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2017)

Below is a recommendation from a commercial processing site....  I have highlighted coriander recommendations...   BUT...  everyone has their personal preference....   

*SEASONINGS USED IN MEAT PROCESSING*

Seasonings are normally parts of plants which flavour food. The trade in and the processing of spices has developed into an important support industry for food processing enterprises in order to meet consumer preferences. Mixtures of seasonings were developed in order to serve as flavouring agents for various meat products. _Natural spices, herbs and vegetable_ bulbs are the main groups of seasonings and are described hereunder.

*Natural spices*

The term "natural spices" includes dried rootstocks, barks, flowers or their parts and fruits or seeds of different plants. The most important natural spices used in processed meat products are *pepper*, *paprika*, *nutmeg*, *mace*, *cloves*, *ginger*, *cinnamon*, *cardamom*, *chilli*, *coriander*, *cumin* and *pimento*. The most common natural spice in sausage making is pepper. Spices are mainly used in the ground form with particle sizes from 0.1 to 1 mm.

*Fig. 113: Origin of natural spices*

*Herbs*

Herbs are dried leaves of plants grown in temperate climates. The major herbs used in processed meat products are *basil*, *celery*, *marjoram*, *oregano*, *rosemary* and *thyme*.

*Vegetable bulbs *

The main natural seasonings originating from vegetable bulbs and used in processed meat products are *onions* and *garlic*.

*Extracts*

Natural spices are often *contaminated* with high numbers of microorganisms, in particular spores, due to their production process. This may become a problem for the stability of the meat products. The microbial load of spices can be reduced by *irradiation* or *fumigation*. Such treatments are not allowed everywhere. Another option is the use of spices extracts. *Extracts* are produced by separating the flavour-intensive fractions through physico-chemical procedures (e.g. steam distillation) which results in germ-free flavouring substances. Extracts are preferably used in viscous liquid or oily form. Due to the absence of microorganisms, extracts are specifically recommended for the production of microbiologically sensitive processed meat products, such as cured-cooked hams or cured-cooked beef cuts.

*Procession and handling*

Most spices used in meat processing are milled or ground. The milling method used affects the quality of the spices. Spices are normally cold-milled at low temperatures. The raw spices are deep-frozen thus avoiding the loss of oleoresins, aqua-resins and essential oils, which are the active flavour components.

Spices (whole or ground, natural or extractives) should always be kept in a *cool*, *dark *and *dry place*.

They must be stored in tightly *sealed containers* or bags to avoid loss of flavour.

For processing purposes, spices should only be removed from the storage container using a *spice spoon*. Under no circumstances should spices be removed by hand as the adhering moisture and germs will lead to contamination, loss of flavour and clotting of the dry mixes.

For all production, spices should be *added by exact weight* in order to standardize flavour and taste of the product.

Products, which are consumed hot should be spiced *mildly*, as in the hot product higher amount of flavouring agents (oleoresins, aqua-resins and essential oils) will be released.

If spices are added to a product mix under high temperature, the seasoning should be *strong*. In case of cold consumption of this product less spice will be released and taste and flavour will be weak if there is not enough seasoning.

*Table 3: Common Seasonings used in processed meats *


*Description and origin*

*Uses*
(in gram per 1 kilo of product)
 
*A.*

_*SPICES*_
　　
*Black/white pepper*

Fruits seed

Used in a variety (almost all) meat products

1–2.5 g / 1 kg.
　
*Paprika *(Fruit seed)

Used in frankfurters, minced specialties and other products. Sometimes used as a colouring agent. 1-5 g / 1 kg.
　
*Chilli *(Fruit seed)

For spicy products
　
*Pimento *(Fruit seed)

It has an aroma similar to a mixture of nutmeg, cinnamon and cloves. Used in a variety of sausage products. Sometimes used as a partial replacement for black pepper in frankfurters and some smoked products. 0.3-3.0 g / kg
　
*Mace *(Flower)

Used in liver sausages, frankfurters and bologna and similar. 0.4-1.0 g / kg
　
*Ginger *(Rhizome) (Root)

Used in frankfurters and similar products. 0.3-0.5 g / kg
　
*Nutmeg* (Fruit seed)

Used in bologna and minced ham sausages, frankfurters, liver sausage and gelatinous meat mixes. 0.3-1.0 g / kg
　
*Clove *(Flower)

Used in bologna, gelatinous meat mixes and in blood and liver sausage. 0.3-0.5 g / kg
　
*Cinnamon *(Bark)

Astringent and sweet, used in some countries in mortadella and bologna sausage. 0.1-0.2 g / kg

*B.*

_*AROMATIC SEEDS*_
　　
*Cardamom*

Rapid loss of aromatic constituents during storage. Used in liver sausage and gelatinous meat mixes. 0.3-5.0 g / kg
　
*Celery seed*

Used in fresh pork sausages. 0.3-2.0 g / kg
　
*Coriander seed*

*Contains about 13% of fatty matter and a trace of tannin. It is used in frankfurters, minced ham, luncheon meat. 0.3-1.0 g / kg*
　
*Cumin*

Used for meat specialties with distinct flavour.

0.2-0.3 g / kg

*C.*

_*CONDIMENTAL HERBS*_
　　
*Marjoram*

*Thyme*

Used in liver and white raw-cooked sausages and gelatinous meat mixes. 0.5-2.0 g / kg

*D.*

_*CONDIMENTAL VEGETAB.*_
　　
*Onion *(Bulb)

Used in liver sausage, gelatinous meat mixes, meat loaves. Sometimes replace garlic.

2.0-10.0 g / kg
　
*Garlic* (Bulb)

Used in many types of raw-cooked sausages. 0.1-0.2 g /kg


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2017)

As Mose noted....    cure #1 should be used when smoking sausage at 1 tsp. per 5#'s of stuff.....   AND cob has been used often...   Pops dad smoked all his stuff with cob in their meat market in upper New York


----------

